# Crown Resorts at Club Marbella (#2404)



## pacman (May 6, 2011)

Anyone ever stayed here? Is available for dates I want to go in September through RCI.
Crown Resorts at Club Marbella (#2404) 	


pacman


----------



## kwelty (May 9, 2011)

I was there in May 2008.  A very nice resort with friendly and helpful staff.  The down side is the location, it is on the other side of a busy interstate like road from the beach.  There is a shuttle service but it doesn't run very often.  There are no views of the mountains or sea but the grounds are well maintained and pleasant.  Surrounding the resort  is a residential area  and not so quaint shops.  A safe area but just not an inviting one for a stroll.  Although there are a lot of Time Shares in  Marbella, the area north of the interstate is not one to my liking.
The majority of the guests are British (a plus for me) as is common through out this area.  I would stay there again but would pick other TS's over it. 
I got my "Bonus" rental through Dial an Exchange for $299 and they are $249 now.


----------



## acon74 (Sep 1, 2011)

*Rci Crown Resort Marbella*

if anyone is interested: i do have week 1 and 2 for sale.
RCI CROWN REASORT MARBELLA
2 double bedrooms, 2 bathrooms, + 2 sleeps on the sofabed in the living room.
please conrtact andy under: travianunited@yahoo.de

please feel free to make an offer.


----------

